# Kabuto tries to conquer the Star Wars verse (read OP)



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 18, 2011)

Kabuto, right after Star Wars Episode III, is magically transported to the Star Wars verse. He immediately loses all of his current Edos. He then goes and finds Maul, Tyranus, Ventress, Windou, Revan, Malak, and Bane's DNA, and turns them into Edos. His goal is to topple the Imperial Government and take charge. Can he find a way to do it either of these? 

Not a conventional verses match, and this could be rape. So sorry if this is a shitty thread. 

Knowledge: None to begin with. Kabuto has to learn everything by himself or through his Edos.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

Bane kills him.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 18, 2011)

Should I take Bane out, or replace him?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

Malak or Revan kills him then


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 18, 2011)

Es said:


> He dies against any one of them



Sidious has the entire empire at his disposal. I doubt that Edo Ventress will be able to take him down.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Sidious has the entire empire at his disposal. I doubt that Edo Ventress will be able to take him down.



Wait I didn't read the op right derp

Wait I didn't mean Ventress 

Ahh screw this I need some sleep...


----------



## Light Bringer (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Not a conventional verses match, *and this could be rape.*



It is.

He dies horribly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kabuto gets shot in the face then stabbed repeatedly for even trying.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Against the verse? THE VERSE?!

You have more possibilities against the Republic or CIS, against the verse is a rape. Even if you put the Republic only or the CIS would most likely be rape unless he joins with one side, unless you give him the DNA of the speculative Darth Plagueis who going by hype would be insane.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Against the verse? THE VERSE?!
> 
> You have more possibilities against the Republic or CIS, against the verse is a rape. Even if you put the Republic only or the CIS would most likely be rape unless he joins with one side, unless you give him the DNA of the speculative Darth Plagueis who going by hype would be insane.



I did not mean that he has to fight them all at once. Kabuto is operating from the shadows, like he usually does.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 18, 2011)

Since Kotomatsukami was shown to break Edo Tensei's control, couldn't a really skilled Force user do the same thing with hypnotic suggestion? It may not be a permanent solution like Kotoamatsukami, but it should be doable at least temporarily. At the VERY least, someone should be able to find Kabuto's snaky ass and Force choke the shit out of him from a distance.


----------



## Six02 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh what the fuck is this shit.  I came in here expecting the Quality Kabuto.  And then I get the shitty Kabuto.






"Walking the path of Heaven, the man who'll rule everything."

You should feel ashamed of yourself OP, especially for making a rape thread that didn't go as you expected.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2011)

What is this shit.

He gets raped horribly.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 18, 2011)

The rape is imminent


----------



## Herekic (Sep 18, 2011)

uh, this is right after ep 3.

as in, sidous doesn't have his mass army of star destroyers and shit yet, doesn't hide off somewhere where nobody ever sees him(h e is still a public figure at this point) etc


so, what is stopping kabuto's team fro assassinating him(if you think sideous could take all those guys at once you're retarded), then kabuto edoing him?

kabuto will then control the empire. gg.

I mean seriously, you people talk like kabuto is going to get on some galaxy wide com channel and announce his impending attack. he's going to jump sideous with a team of some of the strongest force fighters ever(who are also practically immortal now) then kill him, then one more edo and he wins.


kabuto's goal is to usurp the empire. that does not mean "beat up every single person in starwarsverse", it just means he needs to take out the guy who currently runs it.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Sep 18, 2011)

Ya, taking out Sidious and Vader shouldn't be a problem for him with the edos behind him


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2011)

vader screams no they all die


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 18, 2011)

Herekic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, with the recently shown issue of numerous Naruto characters still having their thoughts when summoned by Kabuto, so many of the Sith and Jedi characters would telekinetically obliterate Kabuto.

Second, after episode 3, Palpatine is still a public figure throughout episodes 4 to 6 with episode 3 explicitly just suggesting he's simply still injured after being attacked by the Jedi only to later on look normal for the public at large. Sidious, as his real form goes, is still hidden from the public at large rather than the idea he's the lord of Sith to be known by all after episode 3. The massive clone army and fleet is still the biggest military force in the galaxy at the time.

Third, you seem to utterly ignore the fact that Sidious has enough precog and dark side power in general to blind the entire Jedi freaking order. Attempting to use numerous sith lords automatically makes what's going on noticeable.

Kabuto being utterly ignorant on how the force and how the galaxy in general even begin to work all the more leave him open to his ignorance getting him killed. He knows nothing of Sidious full capabilities and resources nor does he know that the massive amount of given characters in the OP will utterly annihilate him. It's also a telling truth about how limited your Star Wars knowledge is when you act as if Darth Vader doesn't even exist. Kabuto dies horribly in too many single events he has to deal with.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2011)

After episode 3 Sidious has Vader and several dark siders he's been converting, Inquisitors like Jerec are still around and Sidious has greater access to Holocrons via Jedi Archives. Sidious still has enough Clones under his command, we even see Sidious and Vader standing in a ship observing the incomplete Deathstar so they have ships.

Not to mention various Bounty hunters that are employed.


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Kabuto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> I did not mean that he has to fight them all at once. Kabuto is operating from the shadows, like he usually does.



Kabuto has NO CHANCE of beating the verse, it is fucking ridiculous, make it the Republic and while still a rape is nowhere as ridiculous as this one, unless you give him hype Plagueis he might be able to take it.

The verse is fucking ridiculous, it has reality waping beings known as Bedlam Spirits for example. Hell it is doubftul that even if you give him edo Bedlam Spirits and hype Plageuis plus everything else you gave him could take on the entire verse, though he would give a hell of a fight assuming he isnt mindfucked. The verse is simply too much.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto has NO CHANCE of beating the verse, it is fucking ridiculous, make it the Republic and while still a rape is nowhere as ridiculous as this one, unless you give him hype Plagueis he might be able to take it.
> 
> The verse is fucking ridiculous, it has reality waping beings known as Bedlam Spirits for example. Hell it is doubftul that even if you give him edo Bedlam Spirits and hype Plageuis plus everything else you gave him could take on the entire verse, though he would give a hell of a fight assuming he isnt mindfucked. The verse is simply too much.



Kabuto's goal isn't to solo the verse. It is to over throw the government and/or find a way to rule it.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2011)

and he gets forced choked


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Kabuto's goal isn't to solo the verse. It is to over throw the government and/or find a way to rule it.



And he couldnt do it still. He will get mindfucked the second he edo the siths, if you give him 100% loyal edo Bedlam Spirits (I know they are spirits but you know what I mean) and hype Darth Plagueis + everything else you 
have him he MIGHT have a slight chance of clearing it.


----------



## Nihilistic (Sep 18, 2011)

The tool animates the Sith and gets turned into a smear on the wall. Revan makes sure his mind is turned into paste first. 

Interesting to see a thread where the challenger gets immediately obliterated from the very start by his own 'allies'.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Kabuto succeeds hopefully.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2011)

ohlook thor


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

hammer said:


> ohlook thor





Lucaniel said:


> jellyfully



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2011)

your thoughts exactjelly


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bane kills him.


----------



## Weather (Sep 18, 2011)

...

What the holy fuck is this?

He gets shot by a trooper GG.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 18, 2011)

He gets raped by anyone of them.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

So I wasn't hallucination from sleep deprivation? This thread is that one sided?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2011)

it really is

edo tensei has shown multiple times that the characters are conscious, and itachi's even broken out of it atm iirc. any jedi or sith worth a damn is far above his level in telepathy. kabuto will be mindraped into soup by his own summons


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> The tool animates the Sith and gets turned into a smear on the wall. Revan makes sure his mind is turned into paste first.
> 
> Interesting to see a thread where the challenger gets immediately obliterated from the very start by his own 'allies'.



The funny part is in SW lore, you have plenty of dipshit Force-Users, usually noobies or rookies in Sith or Jedi related organizations summoning the spectral forms of long-dead Sith Lords...only to get promptly ass-fucked instead of receiving gratitude.

Like what happened to Ganatoris in the Jedi Academy Trilogy when he tried to fight/talk back to Exar Kun's ghost and burned inside out.

So yeah, its a hilarious concept. Actually it heavily reminds me of Darth Krayt using the holocrons of Bane, Anaddu, and Nihilus, only for them to mock and insult him and refuse to aid him with their own teachings or skills to save himself from the Vong parasite.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2011)

this is the most brilliantly backfiring thread there's been for a while


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like the time Tavion was trying to bring back Marka Ragnos

Only to have it backfire and shoved up her ass


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Bane would literally vaporize Kabuto
Nihilus would eat his soul
Kun would steal his body
Revan would mind-crush him
Kane would take over his mind
Sadow would atomize him for even trying to control the Sith

Yeah, this a great thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Kabuto vs Project I71A

How does this go


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Kabuto tries to be friends with a Dark Trooper IV stage robot

how does this go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Zonama Sekot enters Konoha's atmosphere

How does this go


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Zenoma Sekot is like twice the size of the Earth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Weather said:


> ...
> 
> What the holy fuck is this?
> 
> He gets shot by a trooper GG.



Because troopers are accurate right?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

so much gelatin


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Because troopers are accurate right?



Depends on the type, and the numbers and distance.

And seeing how they're going against the verse they still win regardless


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Because troopers are accurate right?



did you actually question, among the millions of divisions of regular army to special forces, in the future, with better targeting rifles, a trained soldier being able to snipe a normal-sized man

does your jelly know no bounds


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> did you actually question, among the millions of divisions of regular army to special forces, in the future, with better targeting rifles, a trained soldier being able to snipe a normal-sized man
> 
> does your jelly know no bounds



Storm Troopers couldn't hit a still target if it was 5 meters in front of them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

looks like Thor is giving this thread its "just desserts"


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2011)

that's wobbly reasoning


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Storm Troopers couldn't hit a still target if it was 5 meters in front of them.



You do know he going against the entire Imperial army that numbers in Trillions right? So they'll hit him eventually.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2011)

stormtroopers couldn't hit a still target

they would have immense amounts of trouble with thor's gelatinous frame


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Es said:


> You do know he going against the entire Imperial army that numbers in Trillions right? So they'll hit him eventually.



Only if the army is not entirely full of Storm Troopers. Clips of Storm Troopers hitting targets please.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> HURRRRRRRRR



lol bitching.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> it really is
> 
> edo tensei has shown multiple times that the characters are conscious, and itachi's even broken out of it atm iirc. any jedi or sith worth a damn is far above his level in telepathy. kabuto will be mindraped into soup by his own summons



To be fair Itachi didnt break free of edo tensei, he was "broken out" by Shisui via Kotoamatsukami, technically he is being attacked by a jutsu 24/7 and since Koto is very subtle it gives the appearance that Itachi break free. But Itachi could never do it by himself, neither could Shisui if summoned.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Only if the army is not entirely full of Storm Troopers. Clips of Storm Troopers hitting targets please.



You're insisting they can't hit anything at all? Hell even in the movies they've grazed or hit somebody, and the video games also further disprove your bullshit.

Also


> Automatic polarizing and anti-flash blinding lenses protected the trooper against intense glare and provided them with enhanced combat vision or "Holographic Vision Processors" (which allowed vision through many barriers such as smoke, darkness and fire


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Es said:


> You're insisting they can't hit anything at all? Hell even in the movies they've grazed or hit somebody, and the video games also further disprove your bullshit.



it's not worth it Thor is a whiny bitch when it comes to Star Wars anyway.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Es said:


> You're insisting they can't hit anything at all? Hell even in the movies they've grazed or hit somebody, and the video games also further disprove your bullshit.



So grazing is going to stop Kabuto? Game Mechanics don't count. Storm Trooper's can't hit shit.




> Automatic polarizing and anti-flash blinding lenses protected the trooper against intense glare and provided them with enhanced combat vision or "Holographic Vision Processors" (which allowed vision through many barriers such as smoke, darkness and fire



Even with all that there are only rare instances where they *graze* a target. 



Kabuto loses but definitely not to a barrage of laser fire from....lol Storm Troopers.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

so Leia getting shot in the arm by a Stormtrooper doesn't count?

or her remarking the only reason why they got out of the first Death Star was because Tarkin tricked them when he had his techs place a tracking beacon on the Falcon to find Yavin 4?

once more Thor is proving he has no idea what he's talking about


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol at Kabuto _not_ being mowed down by Stormtroopers.

Thor, why do you post such bullshit?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Plot Induced Stupidity



this is the part where any shred of validity you had left goes to the shitter


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Well its not like Thor isn't making it obvious he hasn't watched Star Wars

then again same guy has the most impressive ability of shooting gown his own arguments with contradictory statements or scans

classic gelatin 

PIS

yeah okay


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Well its not like Thor isn't making it obvious he hasn't watched Star Wars
> 
> then again same guy has the most impressive ability of shooting gown his own arguments with contradictory statements or scans
> 
> ...



So Storm Troopers are incredibly accurate marksmen?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

they're more accurate than the things you try to pass off as arguments, that's for sure


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> they're more accurate than the things you try to pass off as arguments, that's for sure



lol jelly.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

and parroting is back


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

and the whining continues.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Kabuto gets raped (unless he gets BS and hype Plagueis) yes, but come on, to say he gets defeated by stormtroopers is a overdoing it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

"And the whining continues"

Ironic coming from the guy who spent nearly this entire month so far trying to troll the convo thread and accusing everyone of being a "hive-mind" ad naseum


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> *"And then continues"*
> 
> Ironic coming from the guy who spent nearly this entire month so far trying to troll the convo thread and accusing everyone of being a "hive-mind" ad naseum





So jelly, it ruins your comprehension.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay

a typo

its not like I really care, your going to get banned again

hurr durr OBD conspiracy and hive-mind


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Okay
> 
> a typo
> 
> ...



Can you shut up or get on topic? Pick one.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> *Can you shut up*



That's a question you should be asking yourself


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Es said:


> That's a question you should be asking yourself



No it's not. Get on topic. 

On topic: Still no proof *Storm Troopers* can actually hit Kabuto.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

^ Those aren't E-11 Blaster rifles  


> Standard-issue for Imperial stormtroopers, the E-11 could alternate between semiautomatic, fully automatic and pulse-fire settings, and was designed to use a variety of ammunition, including grenades, darts, and flares. A computer enhanced scope compensated for dark, hazy, or smoky conditions, while a supplementary computer enabled the scope to display data specific to the weapon's current operating mode. The E-11's long barrel produced a tightly focused and very powerful particle beam, and had a maximum range of three hundred meters and an optimum range of one hundred meters.





Thor said:


> No it's not. Get on topic.
> 
> On topic: Still no proof *Storm Troopers* can actually hit Kabuto.



We already did, you're just ignoring it as usual...


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys Kabuto gets obviously raped, I mean he would have better chances fighting hype Rikudou Sennin at Narutoverse than doing this shit, unless again you give him edo Bedlam Spirits and hype edo Darth Plagueis.

However I really find it saying that he gets killed of anything that could kill him, by stormtroopers overdoing it. I mean yeah there are trillions of them but it isnt like Kabuto isnt go in battle royal in an open field against all of them. Kabuto will possibly get raped in the first second of the fight being mindfucked by his edo tenseis or assuming you give him full control, by some Jedi or Sith.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Storm Trooper #1: "Have we ever hit anyone with these guns?" 
Storm Trooper #2:  "I hit a bird once."


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Storm Trooper #1: "Have we ever hit anyone with these guns?"
> Storm Trooper #2:  "I hit a bird once."



You are aware that the reason stormtroopers appear to be mentally retarded is the same reason why fodders in Naruto cant do shit to mains right?

Because of plot or jobber aura of mains, you cant use this as an argument.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> You are aware that the reason stormtroopers appear to be mentally retarded is the same reason why fodders in Naruto cant do shit to mains right?
> 
> Because of plot or jobber aura of mains, you cant use this as an argument.



Don't bother. You can't stop here. This is jelly country.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> You are aware that the reason stormtroopers appear to be mentally retarded is the same reason why fodders in Naruto cant do shit to mains right?
> 
> Because of plot or jobber aura of mains, you cant use this as an argument.



Their poor shot has actually been referenced in the SWU though.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 18, 2011)

Have I just walked into the middle of an invasion from Jellyland?


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> No it's not. Get on topic.
> 
> On topic: Still no proof *Storm Troopers* can actually hit Kabuto.



Source derived from in-universe Rebel source book.

lol

And wrong gun. And once again, you didn't even bother checking the article and source:

"Defective, all of them loaded with defective prismatic crystals that entirely run the accuracy of the bolt".


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Source derived from in-universe Rebel source book.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



It's from Gundark's Fantastic Technology: Personal Gear.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> It's from Gundark's Fantastic Technology: Personal Gear.



Still not E-11 blaster rifles


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Which is in-universe, and was stated as New Republic propaganda.



> The roleplaying book Gundark's Fantastic Technology: Personal Gear maintains the *in-universe conceit* that it is a New Republic-era edition of this datalog.



Are you so eager to lie and bullshit that you still don't pay attention to what you post?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 18, 2011)

Hes talking about how their shit aim comes down to their guns being crappy with defective crystals rather then an actual knock on their skill although even the most green soldier is supposed to be taught how to compensate for those sorts of issues reflexive thinking being what it is and all.

Hes actually making them seem smarter rather then it being down to general incompetence or lack of skill.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

So in-universe is canon right?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor, would you take all propaganda seriously?


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Thor, would you take all propaganda seriously?



Fox News is 100% correct and accurate yes.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

So the Bedlam Spirits are omnipotent canonically right?


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

If the stormtroopers are that bad, how did the Republic won the war troll? I dont know if you were aware that prior to the clone army the Republic would had been raped by the CIS army, even with all their Jedis and shit.

If they were that shitty they wouldnt had balanced the things.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> So the Bedlam Spirits are omnipotent canonically right?



Omnipotent to the Star War's verse. Their scale of omnipotence is obviously on the low scale. Silver Surfer would be "omnipotent" if he were in such a weak universe like the SWU. If the MU dials of "Omnipotence" goes up to 9, the SWU is 4.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 18, 2011)

I never heard of propaganda that made the disparaged party look good though. "Oh snap it turns out the storm troopers aren't really shitty marksman they just have really bad weapons".


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

My in-universe SW sources tell me the following solos Kabuto:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Omnipotent to the Star War's verse. Their scale of omnipotence is obviously on the low scale. Silver Surfer would be "omnipotent" if he were in such a weak universe like the SWU. If the MU dials of "Omnipotence" goes up to 9, the SWU is 4.



so basically that's a yes, Bedlam Spirits are omnipotent and you're trying to weasel your way out of it by assigning "scales of omnipotence"

I expect nothing less from the guy who takes propaganda seriously


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> *snip*



So you don't know what in-universe means nor what the term propaganda is, even when the very page you blindingly decided to try and use contradicts what you try to say.

Okay.

Cool story bro.

Bedlam Spirits are omnipotent in every sense of the word.

PS: Alan Moore > You.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> So the Bedlam Spirits are omnipotent canonically right?



I would say they are powerful reality warpers, massively powerful if you take their statement that they invented time itself as true.

But I dont think they are omnipotent, The Force is the only thing that would be, and even that is doubtful seeing that apparently there were being that are outside the force. Unless the Bedlam Spirits are ONE with the Force or something.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I never heard of propaganda that made the disparaged party look good though. "Oh snap it turns out the storm troopers aren't really shitty marksman they just have really bad weapons".



That is implying the quality of Imperial equipment is sub standard thus inferior to the equipment the Rebellion used. Which would be propaganda on a file about the damn gun. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> So you don't know what in-universe means nor what the term propaganda is, even when the very page you blindingly decided to try and use contradicts what you try to say.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? 

PS: Ironman>Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I never heard of propaganda that made the disparaged party look good though. "Oh snap it turns out the storm troopers aren't really shitty marksman they just have really bad weapons".



calling the other sides' equipment shit strikes me as something like propaganda 

but that could just be me


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll spell it out since you to badly suffer a problem with reading comprehension:



> *Propaganda* is a form of communication that is aimed at influencing the attitude of a community toward some cause or position so as to benefit oneself.
> 
> As opposed to impartially providing information, propaganda, in its most basic sense, presents information primarily to influence an audience. Propaganda is often biased, with facts selectively presented (thus possibly lying by omission) to encourage a particular synthesis, or uses loaded messages to produce an emotional rather than rational response to the information presented. The desired result is a change of the attitude toward the subject in the target audience to further a political, or other type of agenda. Propaganda can be used as a form of political warfare.
> 
> While the term propaganda has acquired a strongly negative connotation by association with its most manipulative and jingoistic examples, propaganda in its original sense was neutral, and could refer to uses that were generally benign or innocuous, such as public health recommendations, signs encouraging citizens to participate in a census or election, or messages encouraging persons to report crimes to the police, among others.





> "*In-universe*" also refers to works presented as if they were written by authors within the Star Wars universe. In-universe works are often general-readership source material like The Essential Guide to Alien Species or roleplaying game books like The Thrawn Trilogy Sourcebook and Platt's Smuggler's Guide.
> 
> * To maintain the conceit* that they come from within the Star Wars universe, such works omit mention of Star Wars as films or as a media franchise, maintain ignorance of information from later in the timeline than the books are allegedly written, and often posit a fictional "author" to be the in-universe creator of the work in question.



Please keep trying to deflect.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> PS: Ironman>Luke Skywalker.



oh my, still so jelly after all this time


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That is implying the quality of Imperial equipment is sub standard thus inferior to the equipment the Rebellion used. Which would be propaganda on a file about the damn gun. This isn't rocket science.



So they are just shit marksmen? Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

ITT: Thor still working off his jelly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> So they are just shit marksmen? Thanks for clarifying.



are you just a shit poster?


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> I'll spell it out since you to badly suffer a problem with reading comprehension:



Could you make it shorter. Couldn't make out what is said past the 1st sentence.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh my, still so jelly after all this time



Of course. Luke was wrongly rewarded a win over a vastly superior character (in power and in character).


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahahahahahaha.

Post examples of Imperial marksmanship, invokes red herrings.

Post more examples, brings up a fallible character written in-universe RPG source which is low-canon to begin with.

So jelly indeed. And CD don't bother with him, Matta, that is, you know how he is.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to summarize Thor's position here

> Thinks Stormies can't hit anything
> Example was provided that prove the opposite
> Dismisses it as PIS
> Proceeds to provide an in-universe propaganda source to support his stance
> Gets called out on it and goes back to his previous stance
> Jelly cycle goes on as usual


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That is implying the quality of Imperial equipment is sub standard thus inferior to the equipment the Rebellion used. Which would be propaganda on a file about the damn gun. This isn't rocket science.



My point being its giving them an out for being shitty marksman which you either accept even though its propaganda or you go by the alternative which is that Storm troopers suck ass at shooting people and they simply have no excuse for missing as many times as they do. If we disregard the propaganda no one should be arguing about them hitting anywhere besides the random shoulder shot.

The New Republic is basically making light of the fact that the IMPS suck ass at shooting which is where you bring up the inferior equipment scenario to play up their victory.
What do you want to gloat over beating people who suck at shooting or beating people who just didn't have the right equipment?

Either way Thor is basically making light of the fact its accepted in universe that Imps are incompetent.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Ahahahahahaha.



ehehehehehehehehehe.



> Post examples of Imperial marksmanship, invokes red herrings.


You posted examples? Where? Seriously quote the fucking posts.



> Post more examples, brings up a fallible character written in-universe RPG source which is low-canon to begin with.


Low-Canon is not Non-Canon.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2011)

Why are we even debating this?


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm going to summarize Thor's position here
> 
> > Thinks Stormies can't hit anything
> > Example was provided that prove the opposite
> ...



The pain of the Gelarok cycle


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

it must be hard being a wobbling mass of frustrated gelatin


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> My point being its giving them an out for being shitty marksman which you either accept even though its propaganda or you go by the alternative which is that Storm troopers suck ass at shooting people and they simply have no excuse for missing as many times as they do. If we disregard the propaganda no one should be arguing about them hitting anywhere besides the random shoulder shot.
> 
> The New Republic is basically making light of the fact that the IMPS suck ass at shooting which is where you bring up the inferior equipment scenario to play up their victory.



It's a file about the gun, not the people using it. You have no idea what they say in the file about Imperial troops to be saying they don't claim anything bad about them there. And if anyone actually thinks Stormtroopers can't aim after how badly the Clones, which were the first Stormtroopers I might add, raped the Droid army they're deluded.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

So very very frustrating


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it must be hard being a wobbling mass of frustrated gelatin



It's pretty easy. Your tears and complaints sustain me.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> It's pretty easy. Your tears and complaints sustain me.



Is this an admission of trolling?


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's a file about the gun, not the people using it. You have no idea what they say in the file about Imperial troops to be saying they don't claim anything bad about them there. And if anyone actually thinks Stormtroopers can't aim after how badly the Clones, which were the first Stormtroopers I might add, raped the Droid army they're deluded.



Clone Troopers > Storm Troopers and only a stupid person would say otherwise.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Is this an admission of trolling?



It's an admission of how I feed.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

The Clones were the first Stormtroopers. Say it with me, THE FIRST STORMTROOPERS.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 18, 2011)

So that's what you really look like.:amazed


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Clone Troopers > Storm Troopers and only a stupid person would say otherwise.



I wonder if Ewoks could beat the Clone troopers by using jungle warfare tactics and aiming for the gaps in their armor?
Imperials diluted the effectiveness of the clones by recruiting incompetent soldiers who can't shoot for shit.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Such is the cycle of Gelarok


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

SasuOna using the Ewok argument

oh my, the nostalgia is killing me


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The Clones were the first Stormtroopers. Say it with me, THE FIRST STORMTROOPERS.



So your saying the Regular Non Jango Clone Stormtroopers> Clone Troopers, perfect clones of Jango Fett?


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> So that's what you really look like.:amazed



No this is me. I'm the Orange one.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor comes off more and more like Sentry/FFA doesn't he?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

My god how much of an idiot are you? I said the Jango clones were the first Stormtroopers...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor, I suggest you take some reading comprehension classes, then come back to this thread

you need to get your priorities straight, young man gelatin


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> My god how much of an idiot are you? I said the Jango clones were the first Stormtroopers...



What does that have to do with anything. It's a known fact Clone Troopers were their predecessors. It doesn't change the fact that Clone Troopers and Storm Troopers (as we know and love them) are different. 

1 Clone Tropper, head shot, GG Kabutops.

100000000 Storm Troopers, aim of an Al'queda terrorist. Kabuto unscathed.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> No this is me. I'm the Orange one.



My suspicions that you are the bastard love child of the Gingerbread Man and a piece of Sour Patch Kids candy are now confirmed.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> My suspicions that you are the bastard love child of the *Gingerbread Man* and a piece of Sour Patch Kids candy are now confirmed.



I never knew my Father. It explains why he ran away.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

> Kabuto, right after Star Wars Episode III



You know, when the Stormtroopers were exclusively Jango clones. You can shut up now.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You know, when the Stormtroopers were exclusively Jango clones. You can shut up now.



Didn't read the OP.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Didn't read the OP.



I gathered this.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I gathered this.



Sorry for talking to you like you were an idiot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## neodragzero (Sep 18, 2011)

So, another thread where Matta Clatta and Thor are utterly clueless but act otherwise.

In short:


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 18, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> So, another thread where Matta Clatta and Thor are utterly clueless but act otherwise.
> 
> In short:



Truly a terrifying thing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Truly a terrifying thing.



I love how that jelly king carries a mop with him.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I love how that jelly king carries a mop with him.



Cleaning up the OBD?


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Cleaning up the OBD?



Bahahahahahaha.

You wish.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Cleaning up the OBD?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh look, terrible fucks hinting that Stormtroppers can aim worth a damn when evidence points to the contrary. Jelly truly knows no bounds.

*insertresponsethatI'mjelly
*insertpettyinsult
*insertrandomposterwhowilldickrideaobdregular
*insertscreenshot


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2011)

You would see them aiming fine in episode II and III not factoring the Clone Wars shows even. This basically also ignores the EU works that focus on them or ones where they're shown being competent. The only instance of them aiming bad was once in episode IV where they missed on purpose to not kill anyone under orders, can't find a rebel base if you kill those that know where it is. Heck, they were clones of bounty hunter Jango Fett at this time and we see them being given training since children as per the new Clone Wars, so regardless of what you think of the 1970s-80s ones the ones post episode 3 are still around.

The other instance is episode VI and that's more of a low end unless you want to believe Rocks>Stormtrooper armor. It contradicts their current presentation in later movies and canon works.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

This thread is 154 posts too long.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm surprised this reached 8 pages


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 19, 2011)

Herekic said:


> uh, this is right after ep 3.
> 
> as in, sidous doesn't have his mass army of star destroyers and shit yet, doesn't hide off somewhere where nobody ever sees him(h e is still a public figure at this point) etc
> 
> ...



Clone Wars were still the largest Galactic conflict in history up to that point. The CIS had millions of starships on the outer rims.  The Republic had to match that.  The Mandator-class Star dreadnoughts of the Kuat defense fleet can take on 1000 recuscant-class light destroyers, one of them could just BDZ whatever planet Kabuto is on.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sounds like the time Tavion was trying to bring back Marka Ragnos
> 
> Only to have it backfire and shoved up her ass



That wasn't Marka Ragnos 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Zonama Sekot enters Konoha's atmosphere
> 
> How does this go



I wasn't aware Konoha had its own atmosphere....



Thor said:


> Storm Troopers couldn't hit a still target if it was 5 meters in front of them.



Mike Wong did an analysis of the movies and determined that stormtroopers are no less accurate than modern - day soldiers. This is even ignoring the fact that during most of ANH they were specifically instructed to miss on purpose to let the Falcon get away so they could track it to the rebel base.

 basically demolishes all of your arguments



Thor said:


> Storm Trooper #1: "Have we ever hit anyone with these guns?"
> Storm Trooper #2:  "I hit a bird once."



Hilarious fail as hitting a bird would be harder than hitting a human


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Oh look, terrible fucks hinting that Stormtroppers can aim worth a damn when evidence points to the contrary. Jelly truly knows no bounds.
> 
> *insertresponsethatI'mjelly
> *insertpettyinsult
> ...



*insertworldwearypredictionofresponse
*insertclairvoyance
*insertredundancy
*insertinsanelysaltybutthurt

get out eternal shit

your pathetic attempts to paint yourself as some persecuted truth-speaking rebel when you're just a whiny cunt with awful arguments and reading comprehension are very, very tired


----------

